# First Handgun Hog



## Todd E (Aug 5, 2017)

..............


----------



## Mr Mac (Aug 5, 2017)

Congrats on a good kill!  That there is some good eats!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Aug 5, 2017)

Good Job knocked a pretty good hole in that one.


----------



## georgia_home (Aug 5, 2017)

Nice pic! And pistol! Congrats.


----------



## ChainReactionGC (Aug 7, 2017)

Very nice, congrats!  44?


----------



## frankwright (Aug 7, 2017)

Congratulations, I love handgun hunting and pigs were made for it.


----------



## FOLES55 (Aug 7, 2017)

That's no handgun...That's a canon!

Good job on the harvest!


----------



## Todd E (Aug 8, 2017)

ChainReactionGC said:


> Very nice, congrats!  44?



Ruger Super Blackhawk 44 Rem Mag

I'm new to the handgun hunting thing. Trying to work out newness of it, before I dare take it deer hunting. 
Large boar missed
Shoat missed
Shoat lost
Shoat killed

It aint been too easy for me.


----------



## transfixer (Aug 8, 2017)

Todd E said:


> Ruger Super Blackhawk 44 Rem Mag
> 
> I'm new to the handgun hunting thing. Trying to work out newness of it, before I dare take it deer hunting.
> Large boar missed
> ...



For what its worth, I've owned two or three different Super Blackhawks over the years,  never could shoot any of them worth a flip,  and I'm a good pistol shot with most anything else,  to me they aren't balanced very well, they just never felt right in my hand.  So it might be a case of the pistol just doesn't fit you right ?


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 9, 2017)

AWESOMENESS!!! Hate to hear about having a few missed shots, but keep on keepin on! That is one sweet Hand Cannon too! Thanks for sharing!

Question, How far away were you shooting from?


----------



## ChainReactionGC (Aug 9, 2017)

Nice. I use a super Redhawk 44mag sometimes. My go to pistol is a TC contender 35rem. 



Todd E said:


> Ruger Super Blackhawk 44 Rem Mag
> 
> I'm new to the handgun hunting thing. Trying to work out newness of it, before I dare take it deer hunting.
> Large boar missed
> ...


----------



## Todd E (Aug 9, 2017)

ChainReaction, my eyes are on a S&W 629 .44 7.5" PC HUNTER. It will be my next, so I can scope it. My SBH will stay as is. 

bfriendly, I have taken free hand shots and some off cheap x stix.  Nothing over 40 yds. I now have a good tripod shooting rest.


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 9, 2017)

I have a model 29 with a 2x on it when u scope it's totally different an after practice should come along nicely. Also if they make a weigand mount for that black hawk a low power red dot could do really good on it 40yds or less. 

Nice rig, congrats on pig.

Pistol hunting is fun, I normally always carry one while gun hunting some mornings solely pistol but late eve I'll switch to rifle for better optics in low light.


----------

